# Balzer "Diabolo 6" Neue Modelle 2011 !!! Hammerpreise !!!



## mein-angelshop24.de (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Anglerfreunde!!

Neue Balzer Diabolo 6 Modelle engetroffen !!

Top Ruten zu Hammerpreisen !!

Ausstattung:


High Density IM-7 Diamond Carbon, schlank und dynamisch 
Senso-Control-Rollenhalter bei den Steckruten 
Schlanke Titanium SIC Ringe, ideal auch für geflochtene Schnüre 
Schlanke Korkgriffe 
Präzise Zapfenverbindungen 
Ringbindungen mit Epoxylack versiegelt  
Extra kurze Transportlängen bei den Teleruten
Hier gehts klicken !!
http://www.mein-angelshop24.de


----------

